# Coca-Cola classic 1 L vintage



## Sonyaspooner (Jan 1, 2021)

*just seeing if this is wroth anything today *


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 1, 2021)

I would say minimal value today, but I love that it still has that paper sticker on it.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 1, 2021)

is it French Canadian?


----------

